# Chili Line Bay Window kits available now



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I just received an e-mail from David Gormley of Rio Grande Models UK, that he now has the kits available for the Chili Line coaches. Price should be about $10.

Here is the link.

http://sites.google.com/site/riograndemodelsuk/chilli-line-bay-window

They look pretty nice!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the "heads up!" It's good to know!


----------

